# Cinematic S14 Video



## emeraldking23 (Jun 3, 2012)

Hey guys I shot a video of my friends S14 and would love it if you would give it a watch and tell me what you think of it.


----------



## bigb0ycds (Jul 24, 2013)

pretty cool. That's the kind of stance I want for my 240. Very nice, well done.


----------

